

Fight your friends in our RTS-action game, Castle Raid - arcticmill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7g_9YWraMw

======
widblom
I got to say it looks very promising. Nice trailer!

~~~
arcticmill
Hi, Glad you liked it! Make sure to grab a friend and try it out :)

